# Horse drawn vehicles



## NancyNGA

Horse drawn street cleaner



Belt sweeper


----------



## steelcitiesgray

Did not know there was such a thing back then. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Garbage truck.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ambulance (with Dr. in the back? )


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great photos!

I like the ornate fly nets on these guys!


----------



## NancyNGA

I have no idea what this is for.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> I have no idea what this is for.
> 
> View attachment 35045



My guess is an early stump puller.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Fire truck with steam pump.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thirty horses pulling a nine bottom plow circa 1924.


----------



## NancyNGA

Horse drawn school bus - Jacksonville, Florida, 1898


----------



## Aunt Bea

The school bus is similar to the St. Paul Workhouse-Van, or the Black Maria
http://www.spphs.com/history/black_maria.php


----------



## Meanderer

Road roller? ...or making a boiler?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Did somebody order a beer?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Road roller? ...or making a boiler?



Meanderer, that *might* be a snow compactor.  This Article mentions that similar rollers were used so sleds could run more easily.

_"Back when horse-drawn transportation was the norm, snow was actually not as much of an impediment to travel as it is today. ... As long as the snow was packed down tight, it was actually better for sleigh travel, so instead of clearing away snow, your town’s local "snow warden" would hook up his horses or oxen to a snow roller."_

Horse drawn "V" shaped snow plow.


----------



## NancyNGA

Cross country skiing?


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Cross country skiing?



A snowmobile!


----------



## jujube

Amish RV:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bartels was one of our local breweries, notice the fly nets on the horses.


----------



## Camper6

Do you have any pictures of the horse drawn what we used to call the 'honey wagon'.?


----------



## Aunt Bea

and a clean one.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

A woman's work is never done, horse drawn mowing machines!


----------



## Meanderer

Horse Drawn Carriage Company Celebrates 30 years!

"CHEERS TO 30 YEARS"!


----------



## Meanderer

"Put a little something together of our 46 horse hitch, driven by one man and no one leading after the first round using just two lines and the rest bucked back and tied ahead with the best hitch of them all, a talkington!

we pulled a 26' deep tillage, recommended hp was 150 and the 46 and the right hitch pulled it to a depth of 7" with ease.we farmed with it for three days and worked down 40 ac, turning corners with ease after the first day, we hooked at 10am and worked until 4pm each day".


----------



## jujube

NancyNGA said:


> I have no idea what this is for.
> 
> View attachment 35045



The forerunner of the modern jacked-up pickup truck?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## HiDesertHal

Sure, folks!  Before there were Automobiles and Trucks, the Horse took care of everything!  

There should be no surprises at these pictures...they were everyday scenes!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

A woman on a hay rake.


----------



## NancyNGA

Tobacco sleds


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

What could go wrong?


----------



## Meanderer

People and horse-drawn wagons at a Rock Creek Park horse show in 1914. Photograph via National Photo Company Collection (Library of Congress).


----------



## Aunt Bea

got milk?


----------



## Meanderer

Milwaukee WI


----------



## Meanderer

Where's the tin cans?


----------



## NancyNGA

Horse drawn Honey Wagon, in Flin Flon, Manitoba, Canada, 1930's. 



Expanded View of Surroundings

I'm thinking to myself, what do they do with that much honey?    Turns out a honey wagon is a sewage collection wagon. You learn something new every day on the internet.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

Horse drawn wagon carrying barrels - Babson Park, Florida


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

That one takes the cake, Wren!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Wren, we have a canal like that near us. They still give boat rides mainly to the school kids to show them what life was like at one time. My son's woodworking shop which he rents is right on the canal. They used his building for supplies and to store grain. I love all these photos.


----------



## Meanderer

"The satsuma became a favorite fruit in the early 1920s and after years of popularity, it became
cause for celebration. The first Satsuma Blossom Festival was held in Mobile in 1926. After that, the
satsumas were hit by frost and inclement weather, and the festival faded. The tasty satsumas continued to be grown here and cherished as a treat, but they no longer drew crowds for parades and ceremonies".


Frances Philips Russ, in the horse-drawn vehicle, which was decorated for the Satsuma Festival parade.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks, I learned something today!

 I had never heard of a satsuma fruit.


----------



## Meanderer

Rustang Sally


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Kona Coffee harvest


----------



## Iam

Oh, thank so much for posting these photos. I remember some of the farm implements. I also remember riding on the horse drawn hay and harvest "bogeys" as a child in the forties, plus people who owned them, using ponies and traps for short journeys, to save their petrol ration for longer journeys  in WW* II*.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Happyflowerlady

This is my mom, back before I was born, with their horse hitched up and ready for mom and daddy to head into town.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Sanger’s Circus Late 19th Century





BONUS: Performers from George Sanger's Circus, 1850-1900


----------



## NancyNGA

Horse drawn water wagon (Calais, Maine).  It _may_ have been used to sprinkle down city streets.  Not sure.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

Ok, so they were out of horses!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Ok, so they were out of horses!


Well, sometimes you just have to make do. 

Rescued as cubs, wolves pull a wagon in Butternut, Wisconsin, 1890's.


----------



## NancyNGA

Stagecoach at Wells Fargo office - Virginia City, Nevada, 1866


----------



## Meanderer

Hitch your wagon to a Star!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

San Fernando Valley, California circa 1910.


----------



## Meanderer

Maine Woods Company


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, you have set the record on horse drawn stuff. I guess those are pulleys?  Two horse power.  Great picture!


----------



## Pappy

NancyNGA said:


> Pappy, you have set the record on horse drawn stuff. I guess those are pulleys?  Two horse power.  Great picture!



It is a great picture, isn’t it? The time it must have taken to move this beautiful house. Nowadays, it would probably just be demolished.


----------



## Meanderer

Photographed by Lewis Benjamin Foote, Winnipeg 1915
*("I need more power, Scotty"!)
*


----------



## jujube

I was told by an elderly neighbor that our house in Michigan had been moved to its present location from somewhere down the street.  He said it was set on large rollers and pulled by a team of horses.  As the house moved, the rollers were taken from the back and put in the front.  

I had always wondered why it sat every so slightly crooked on the foundation.  That explained it.  There were two beams holding up the house, across the basement, one massive wood one and one iron one.  The house was originally built in 1924 and moved somewhere around 1935.


----------



## Aunt Bea

New Orleans.


----------



## NancyNGA

I think that's a mule.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> I think that's a mule.
> 
> View attachment 43622



Great picture, a person with that kind of creativity and ingenuity will never be defeated!


----------



## Pappy

NancyNGA said:


> I think that's a mule.
> 
> View attachment 43622



Or..........


----------



## NancyNGA

I don't believe we've had turkeys yet...


----------



## NancyNGA

This antique Russian wagon is called a _talega_.  In the second picture, a newer style talega is being used to transport wounded soldiers during WWI.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NYC dumping trash in the water, several years before pollution was invented.


----------



## Falcon

:goodone:       Aunt Bea


----------



## NancyNGA

Snow removal crew, New York City, 1908


----------



## Meanderer

Horse drawn fire vehicle at intersection of West 43rd Street 
and Broadway, New York City, 1910-15.





Where there's smoke, there's Ire!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Bea, what a wonderful picture!  Has the makings of a great Christmas card!



​


----------



## Meanderer

*Bea, thank you for the suggested Christmas Card wording!*

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"Horse-drawn carts were the first trains, predating the steam-powered variety by about 200 years. Horse-drawn trains were first used on wooden tracks to transport coal away from coal mines. Similar tracks were soon built to link neighboring towns, and the vehicles began transporting people as well as goods. The trains moved as slow as 10 kilometers per hour (6 mph), yet they were more reliable and comfortable than horse-drawn carriages on bumpy roads".


----------



## NancyNGA

I just love all these pictures!!!  The one of Deadwood is a gem, Pappy.  What a messy place!  LOL!


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 44508


Looks like they are replacing some of the raised log sidewalk.  You can see it better across the street, under the shingle sign.  I guess it kept the water underneath.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GPS, the early years!!!


----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> View attachment 44508



Found this painting of the same photo.


----------



## Meanderer

The Story of Anna Gerard


----------



## Aunt Bea

Old snow roller.






New snow roller.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Not all of the kids walked to school!

Ohio






Kentucky


----------



## NancyNGA

Twenty-pound Parrott Rifled Artillery Guns of the 1st NY Battery - Near Richmond VA, June 1862


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great photo!

Interesting that the men ride the horses pulling the cannons instead of having a wagon seat on the cannon.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Very conveniently parked in front of the photographer's shop.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

1891 Anastasia Island, Florida


----------



## Meanderer

XLNT Tamale Co


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Think I spot some mules in there too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

What could go wrong!


----------



## Meanderer

The waffle truck in New Orleans. It had a coal-fired oven in the wagon that turned out some delicious waffles---- served with powdered sugar in a paper bag. (4 waffles for a nickle!)


----------



## RadishRose

They both look so dangerous!


----------



## Chucktin

Meanderer said:


> Horse drawn wagon carrying barrels - Babson Park, Florida


Mules? Maybe.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanderer

...then there was the newly invented "tin can"....what could go wrong?





Businesses like the Geneva Preserving Company moved food preservation to the factory in the late 1800s.

"In 1889 the Geneva Preserving Company started canning produce from area farms and distributing their products across the country. In the first years, a few thousand cans were produced each year. Production was time-consuming because cans were handmade, and most fruits and vegetables had to be processed by hand. Twenty-two years later, the manager of the company reported that they were growing produce on 300 acres of land, using machines to process produce, and handling 500 cans a day. Their business amounted to half a million dollars in 1911".


----------



## NancyNGA

If not cans, then boxes... LaCrosse, WI (~1915)


----------



## Meanderer

Looks like a banner day!  They are all wearing Hulbergs on their head!


----------



## Meanderer

Ames Municipal Water System
Charlie Holdredge sprinkling Main Street close to Kellogg in 1895.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> Ames Municipal Water System
> Charlie Holdredge sprinkling Main Street close to Kellogg in 1895.



Those mules look like they know that they are posing for a picture!


----------



## Chucktin

I was told once that to get a good picture of a horse (and, by extension a mule or donkey) a helper stands off camera, to right in the picture, and snaps a white sheet in a horizontal wave. Possibly something similar is happening in that picture.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanderer

Chucktin said:


> I was told once that to get a good picture of a horse (and, by extension a mule or donkey) a helper stands off camera, to right in the picture, and snaps a white sheet in a horizontal wave. Possibly something similar is happening in that picture.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Thanks Chucktin, for reminding us that they didn't just 'snap' a picture back then.  Beginner’s Guide to Photographing Horses


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Ice cream seller with horse-drawn wagon, ca. 1920s


----------



## NancyNGA

Horse-drawn vacuum street sweeper  [ca. 1912]


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Horse-drawn funeral hearse with driver, circa 1900
(courtesy of Neil Regan Funeral Home, Scranton, PA)  

Most noteworthy in this picture are the crochet fly blankets on the horses


----------



## NancyNGA

Rodeo Trio - _Arkansas Traveler (78 rpm, 1929)
_(both mules and horses)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Popcorn and Peanut Vendor
_Popcorn John, Cadillac, Michigan, 1920s and 1930s._


----------



## Chucktin

NancyNGA said:


> Horse-drawn funeral hearse with driver, circa 1900
> (courtesy of Neil Regan Funeral Home, Scranton, PA)
> 
> Most noteworthy in this picture are the crochet fly blankets on the horses


A white hearse?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucktin

NancyNGA said:


> Popcorn and Peanut Vendor
> _Popcorn John, Cadillac, Michigan, 1920s and 1930s._


This picture makes me recall the early 50s and the vegetable wagon that would come around through the alleys where we lived in Cicero Illinois. Horse was dark brown and the wagon was closed but overall the size was about the same. The driver would call out something like "Vetables, green Vetables" in a thick accent.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Horse drawn vehicle used to transport compressed gas in portable containers in the 19th century.


----------



## NancyNGA

Dining out...?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chucktin

NancyNGA said:


> Dining out...?
> 
> View attachment 47395


Hmm, nothing but a canvas sheet for the (Conestoga?) wagon-cover. I remember using canvas tents in the 50s and being surprised at how they withstood the rain. I supposed the canvas was good until it wasn't and then it was miserable travelling and being wet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyNGA

Treating for mosquitoes (malaria prevention).  Panama Canal construction, 1905


----------



## Big Horn

Aunt Bea said:


>



The scene is likely in Southern New England.

The men and horses are laboring in the frozen water business, as it was then called.  Ships carried cargoes of ice from from Boston to destinations as distant as Bombay where the ice was stored in wooden buildings and packed with sawdust.  It would remain frozen for months in the hottest weather.  As more American waters became polluted, Scandinavian companies took over the European trade and American companies had to go farther from cities.

There are certain ice tools whose purpose is unknown today.  If you have anything of that sort, please post it.  

There is a delightful book on this little-known business of yesteryear; I recommend it. 

https://smile.amazon.com/Frozen-Wat...8&qid=1517819239&sr=1-1&keywords=frozen+water


----------



## Meanderer

Great Horse Manure Crisis of 1894
"By the late 1800s, large cities all around the world were “drowning in horse manure". In order for these cities to function, they were dependent on thousands of horses for the transport of both people and goods".


----------



## NancyNGA

Big Horn said:


> ...The men and horses are laboring in the frozen water business, as it was then called...


Ice Harvesting, Monroe County, PA, 1919 (silent film)


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Ice Harvesting, Monroe County, PA, 1919 (silent film)



Great video!!!

_"The rich man has his ice in the summer and the poor man gets his in the winter!"_


----------



## Big Horn

Aunt Bea said:


> _"The rich man has his ice in the summer and the poor man gets his in the winter!"_


That's how it should be.


----------



## retiredtraveler

DW and I have done a lot of biking in Ohio, Amish country, and always enjoy seeing the buggies.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Big Horn said:


> That's how it should be.



Said the rich man to the poor man, LOL!!!


----------



## Rainee

Great lot of photos thanks for sharing ..


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Ice Harvesting, Monroe County, PA, 1919 (silent film)



What a treasure this video is, Nancy, I liked seeing the men and horses putting on the feed bag, and dressing warmly!  The whole operation was captured, and the workers were shown close up.  The horses are beautiful creatures!  Thanks for finding it!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Freight Wagon Arriving in Vernal, Utah


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> Freight Wagon Arriving in Vernal, Utah



Great photo!

I guess we haven't come as far as we would like to believe.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Eighteen seater pram, London, 1925


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Eighteen seater pram, London, 1925
> 
> View attachment 48855



Great photo!

It reminded me if this little ditty and the suggestive version that was sung by British soldiers many years ago.

_"This is the day we give babies away
With a half a pound of tea
You just open the lid, and out pops the kid
With a twelve month guarantee..."
_
_"This is the day we give babies away
With a half a pound of tea
If you know any ladies who want any babies
Just send them round to me..."_


----------



## NancyNGA

Bridesmaids going to a wedding.  Isn't that an awful lot of bridesmaids for one wedding?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Rainee

Lovely photo NancyNGR but such a nice way to go to a wedding ... must have been a grand wedding party ... thanks for sharing ..


----------



## NancyNGA

Hauling hay in China
[No, it's not Mr. MyPillow.com ]


----------



## rgp

Meanderer said:


>




Isn't he supposed to be pullin' ? not pushin" ?


----------



## rgp

Aunt Bea said:


>



  Beautiful horse !!


----------



## NancyNGA

Horse powered hay prep and baling.


----------



## Aunt Bea

When I was little my grandmother had a horse drawn plant setter/transplanter similar to this that we hooked behind a tractor.  In every picture it is always the same, a man driving with women and children bumping along the ground eating dust.


----------



## Aunt Bea

2010 Erie County Fair

Notice the brasses hanging from the horses necks.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_brass


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, Bea.  It must take a long time to get those horses harnessed up.  I'd like to watch them do it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks, Bea.  It must take a long time to get those horses harnessed up.  I'd like to watch them do it.


----------



## fmdog44

Great pics! Thanks


----------



## fmdog44

NancyNGA said:


> Bridesmaids going to a wedding.  Isn't that an awful lot of bridesmaids for one wedding?



Why is this thing being driven by men!??


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Shalimar

Aunt Bea said:


>


Hahahahaha.


----------



## IKE




----------



## jujube

retiredtraveler said:


> DW and I have done a lot of biking in Ohio, Amish country, and always enjoy seeing the buggies.



We saw a funeral procession in Lancaster, PA.  The deceased was in a hearse and behind followed a long, long procession of Amish buggies.  Interesting thing was that there were only men in the buggies, no women as far as I could see.


----------



## jujube

Pappy said:


> View attachment 41547



Must have just harvested hops.


----------



## Falcon

I'm sure glad  I wasn't  born a horse.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Reenactors in Lincoln Funeral Procession, Springfield, Illinois


----------



## Aunt Bea

1940-Canada 

Horses pulling an RAF Lockheed Hudson.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Chicago Fire Depr..1857
.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Wagon Master. Cruzando el río


----------



## Chucktin

fmdog44 said:


> Why is this thing being driven by men!??


This is important, why?


----------



## Meanderer

An original Mountain Wagon


----------



## Meanderer

Two men drive a horse and wagon for a tour group of woman and a child.1905


----------



## Meanderer

How one woman created a ‘stagecoach empire’ among men

In the late 1800s, Mary Langdon built a business that covered hundreds of miles along the Pacific Coast in a male-dominated industry.





"Langdon was a hands-on manager; she would accompany drivers on the road and sometimes drive the stagecoach teams herself. She encountered robbers, bears, and bad weather from the driver’s box. Her daring driving earned her the respect of the dozens of other drivers she managed".


----------



## NancyNGA

The Omnibus
(England)


----------



## Meanderer

*History of the Army Wagon
*


----------



## Meanderer

A Day in the Hayfields (1904)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great video!!!

I enjoyed seeing the old hay tedder in action!

Thanks!


----------



## NancyNGA

A team of camels pulling a wagon in Australia, early 1900's


----------



## Meanderer

Peddler with horse-drawn wagon 1900


----------



## Aunt Bea

This fire tanker was built from an old boiler shell.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

A horse drawn pantechnicon (moving van) photographed around 1920.


----------



## Chucktin

"Pantechinon" Now there's a word for you.


----------



## NancyNGA

British horses pulling a dummy tank near the front to fool German planes, WW1.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

https://smallfarmersjournal.com/mini-horse-haying/


----------



## Meanderer

Vintage 1900's horse drawn Creamery Ice Cream and Pure Ice cart in Walla Walla Washington USA


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cuba


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

What'll you have?


----------



## Treacle

These are pictures of the Fire Brigade in Hetzendorf, a district, in my mum's beloved Vienna. It may be between World War 1 and World War 2. What I find amusing is the guy who has the 'trumpet' (cornet).  Obviously this was used to alert the citizens that the fire brigade was on it's way and I guess to make sure other horses move out of the way ..... and let's not mention the uniforms or knobs on the hats. Not sure what the clips on their belts would be used for .....perhaps to hold ropes for climbing. Height was obviously not an issue either. I just love old photos of anything really.


----------



## Pappy

When I saw this thread, I thought Nancy was back. She was a lot of fun.


----------



## Don M.

We have several Amish communities in this part of the State, and we have to be careful when driving on many of our roads, because of the Amish horse drawn buggies.  Our local Walmart even has an area of the parking lot set up with "hitching posts".


----------



## Keesha

We have a lot of Amish & Mennonites in our area. These are all pics taken of them in our area. I once went to church with them in a horse drawn buggy and lunch afterwards. Nice folks.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Greenie

NancyNGA said:


> I have no idea what this is for.
> 
> View attachment 35045





NancyNGA said:


> I have no idea what this is for.
> 
> View attachment 35045


I have seen two different descriptions for this photo, first one was it is a Circus Performer, who was a bit of a dare devil and used to rush around the ring on one wheel, second description is it is a lamp lighter. To me, the idea of a lamp lighter is a bit overcooked, as what lights were ever that tall, by the look of the vehicle the driver is about twenty feet up in the air.


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Greenie

Aunt Marg said:


>



Here's a coloured version for you ------------


----------



## Aunt Marg

Greenie said:


> Here's a coloured version for you ------------


Wow!

LOVE the coloured version, Greenie!

Thanks for adding this!


----------



## FastTrax

No matter how hard I'd try to sell these photos as legit I'll just say this was AMTRAKS feeble attempt at high speed service.








Now you see why AMWHACKS schedules are not clocks but calendars.


----------



## Greenie

Meanderer said:


> Road roller? ...or making a boiler?


Nope, neither, ------- it's a snow roller, ------------ to compact the snow on the road


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Aunt Bea said:


> What'll you have?






When I saw that guy on the left with the ciggie in his mouth and hand in pocket, said to myself that's me in an earlier life!


----------



## JustBonee

This thread brings back memories of growing up in  NE  Ohio,  in Amish country.   
Seeing horse and buggies  was part of everyday life.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

I well remember junk dealers selling worthless stuff from their wagons in Brooklyn streets in the 1950s and early 60s. Couldn't find any NYC photos but did find one of that era from the streets of Detroit:








Every once in a while you could find a rusted out horse shoe on the streets - they were said to bring good luck so we would nail them to the wall just over your door.


----------



## Rainee

Great photos I have never seen Christmas trees being carted or sold off a horse drawn wagon . thanks for sharing this ,


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Borden's quality dairy products:


----------



## oldiebutgoody

baked goodies should be delivered like this every week:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Greenie

Here's a very unusual Hearse, not only carrying the bod, but the rellies as well.

Might be "a bit off putting",  if the bod was a tad on the wiffy side though.

Called a 'Shellabier, might be worth doing a google, just to find out a bit more on this subject, eh.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Greenie said:


> Here's a very unusual Hearse, not only carrying the bod, but the rellies as well.
> 
> Might be "a bit off putting",  if the bod was a tad on the wiffy side though.
> 
> Called a 'Shellabier, might be worth doing a google, just to find out a bit more on this subject, eh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205284


Quite a contrast to this simple funeral procession from a recent episode of All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## Greenie

--- Quite a contrast to this simple funeral procession from a recent episode of All Creatures Great and Small. ---

There would NOT be the population with-in that large farming area for the undertaker to afford a Shellabier, so a simple farm Lorry/Trolley, would be very appropriate to use under those circumstances.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------

